# USE-Flags zu unstable-Paketen nutzen

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich mal wieder eine eher seichtere Frage, aber weder google noch die emerge-man-page wollten mir weiterhelfen. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich nur nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht habe, aber vielleicht kann mir ja auch einfach jemand sagen, was ich tun muss.

Ein kleines Problem, dass sich hartnäckig in meinem Gentoo hält, ich habe nicht alle Codecs, die ich benötige, zum Beispiel kann ich die Tagesschau in 100 Sekunden nicht kucken, bekomme nur eine Sekunde Bild, keinen Ton und dann hängt alles.

Ich glaube eigentlich, dass es mit den win32codecs zu tun hat, also habe ich diese mal (für mein 64 bit System) auf testing gesetzt und in der package.use die xine-lib mit dem win32codecs-USE-Flag eingetragen, wenn ich jetzt xine-lib mit Unterstützung für diese Codecs neu bauen will, bleibt das Flag aber inaktiv (wird bei einem Aufruf von emerge in Klammern und mit einem "-" davor angezeigt und win32codecs sollen nicht mit gebaut werden).

Woran liegt das denn? Muss ich emerge irgendwie extra mitteilen, dass es das USE-Flag benutzen darf, das auf ein testing-Paket zeigt?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## schachti

Das Flag ist auf AMD64 einfach nicht erlaubt, das ist es, was die Klammern bedeuten - es wird in /usr/portage/profiles/base/use.mask für alle Profile maskiert (also verboten) und dann für einige ausgewählte Profile (zum Beispiel in der Datei /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/use.mask) wieder erlaubt.

Aus man emerge unter der Option --verbose (-v):

```

              Symbol   Location    Meaning

              ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

              -        prefix      not enabled (either disabled or removed)

              *        suffix      transition to or from the enabled state

              %        suffix      newly added or removed

              ()       circumfix   forced, masked, or removed

```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

danke schonmal für die Antwort. Kommt nur mir das so vor oder ist das tatsächlich etwas unintuitiv, dass das unter verbose zu finden ist?

Wie dem auch sei, nochmal ganz doof gefragt, kann ja nicht sein, dass ich wegen einem 64-Bit-System immer noch nicht mal die Tagesschau kucken kann. Kann ich das Flag dann dort auch irgendwo erlauben?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

mit was schaust du denn?

also browser/player

mal gecko-mediaplayer ausprobiert, wenn du einen gecko basierenden browser nutzt?

----------

## schachti

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> danke schonmal für die Antwort. Kommt nur mir das so vor oder ist das tatsächlich etwas unintuitiv, dass das unter verbose zu finden ist?

 

Passt doch eigentlich - die Klammern werden doch nur angezeigt, wenn --verbose gewählt ist, oder?

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, nochmal ganz doof gefragt, kann ja nicht sein, dass ich wegen einem 64-Bit-System immer noch nicht mal die Tagesschau kucken kann.

 

Das scheint eher ein Flash-Problem zu sein - bei mir klappt es auf einem ~amd64-System problemlos.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Guten Abend,

Flash- oder Browserproblem kann ich ausschließen, ich kucke normalerweise die Tagesschau in 100 Sekunden, die ich über diesen Feed

http://streaming.tagesschau.de/bb/redirect.lsc?rewrite=http://www.tagesschau.de/export/video-podcast-rss/tagesschau-in-100-sekunden&content=content&media=mp3

abonniert habe. Auf meinem System soll das Video dann mit Kaffeine abgespielt werden und da bekomme ich bei genau diesen Videos nur ein Startbild und dann tut sich nichts mehr. Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass xine-lib nicht alles kann, was es müsste und da sind mir die fehlenden win32codecs aufgefallen. Die selbst könnte ich wohl bauen, eben als testing, aber so lange ich xine-lib nicht mit dem USE-Flag kompilieren kann, bringt mir das wohl eher nichts.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## schachti

Der Stream scheint ungültig bzw. die URL veraltet zu sein - bei mir liefern mplayer und xine entsprechende Fehler (mplayer zum Beispiel "Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)").

----------

## gidoca

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Der Stream scheint ungültig bzw. die URL veraltet zu sein - bei mir liefern mplayer und xine entsprechende Fehler (mplayer zum Beispiel "Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht)").

 

Der Grund ist, dass die URL kein Stream ist, sondern ein Podcast. Sie funktioniert, wenn ich sie zum Beispiel in Amarok unter Podcasts eingebe, allerdings selbstverständlich nur Sound, kein Video.

----------

## gidoca

OK, habs jetzt mal versucht. Wenn ich die Datei mit Amarok herunterlade und sie danach mit mplayer oder kaffeine abspiele, bekomme ich sowohl Bild als auch Ton und es stürzt nicht ab. Das Video ist AAC/H.264 codiert. Dafür solltest du keine Win32Codecs brauchen, ffmpeg und faad sollten reichen. Hast du die xine-lib mit USE=aac und ffmpeg mit USE=x264 installiert? Ich habe folgende USE-flags für xine-lib: X a52 aac alsa css dts mad modplug musepack nls opengl samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xinerama xv xvmc -aalib -altivec -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -real -speex -vcd -vidix -vis -wavpack -win32codecs

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

----------

